# Keeping Your Independence in your Eighties



## Lon (Feb 6, 2017)

At age 82 and 83 in July I have a rare Lymphoma currently in remission. a Prostate Cancer Survivor and recently diagnosed with Late Onset Rheumatoid Arthritis and not able to drive, it's still very important for me to  maintain some measure of independence. and thanks to this world of High Technology I am able to do that before the time comes for CONTINUING CARE or HOSPICE. UBER takes me to the movies, doctors appointments, the zoo, my daughters, my adult grandkids and theirs,restruants and any place else that suits my fancy and convenience. I use Amazon Prime for  gift giving and ordering things for myself like under wear, new Dockers, new electric can opener. I do most of my own meals and order  groceries including fresh produce and my favorite wines delivered right to my apartment door. I can still walk OK but ordered a cane on Amazon in anticipation. I pay my rent online, do all my banking and investing online and of course communicate with the nice folks on Senior Forums I use my lap top computer and I Phone for most internet activity.If I really wish to splurge for a great meal delivered to my apartment for my self and or guests I use the app GRUBHUB.


----------



## Wilberforce (Feb 6, 2017)

You are doing great, I am not as old as you but use some of the services you describe, not the restaurant food  though which I hate.  I still drive but  not far as I get extreme cramp in my right leg after about 10  minutes so my range is limited. or I have to keep stopping .I  buy most things online .You are very lucky that you can still walk OK .I cannot .,I just hobble about a bit then have to sit and it makes a huge difference to my life. There are rare occasions when I am a bit more mobile and I can make it round a supermarket if I have a trolley to lean on. I do have a scooter but only use it if I wanted to go to the theatre or anywhere would have a long walk . I am however very independent and have no plans to change that. I would not do well in  facilty, for a start I could not eat their food under any circumstances, so hopefully I will never need that option


----------



## tortiecat (Feb 6, 2017)

I will be 87 in July.  Live in an autonomous seniors' residence in a lovely 4 1/2 room apt.
Still drive my own car, but not very far. Always liked cooking, still make my own meals.
Go down to dining room here occasionally with friends; also go out to restaurants once
a month with friends or family.
Have a few health issues, but nothing serious, I do use a cane and a walker.
Have a cat for company, read, do puzzles, watch some TV.
I like a glass of wine before and with supper, have wine made at wine store.
I take the empty bottles, they are filled and put back in my car.  I just have
to get them up to my apt.  I have a box at holds 6 bottles that fits on my walker.
My son takes my shopping sometimes, or I ask him to pick up things at Costco for me.
I am blessed that I have family, friends, my cat,  and my computer and Senior Friends.


----------



## Manatee (Feb 6, 2017)

I will be 83 in a few weeks.  We drove over to the Atlantic coast last week to see my sister who is 88.  She is enchanted with her new great granddaughter who lives near her.  My sister still drives, but not a lot.  She loves for us to visit because it is an excuse to go out to a fancy seafood restaurant.

I have had both knees replaced satisfactorily, but my back complains if I am on my feet too long.  I bought a cane with a wide handle that is good if I need to lean on it for a time.  I got it at a CVS drug store.  Haven't been to the movies in some years, there are plenty on TV and my recliner is more comfortable.

My wife has been feeding me for 57 years and does a good job of it.  In my working years I ate out about 13 times a week, restaurants don't thrill me.

I buy some clothes online.  I have worn a tie once in the last year.

Each of us do it a bit differently.


----------



## Lon (Feb 6, 2017)

"OCTOGENARIANS OF THE WORLD UNITE"  We ain't got that much longer.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 7, 2017)

My Dad lived to be in his eighties and was very independent; owned his home, mowed his lawn, shoveled snow, gardened, did his grocery shopping every 2 to 3 days, went to the Y for exercise 3 times a week, went on fishing trips a few times a week and had retired when he was 60 I believe.  He came to all the family gatherings and sat at the head of the table. He helped anyone out who needed it financially what he could.   He thoroughly enjoyed his retirement.  He never spent any lengthy time in a hospital or nursing home.  One day he just passed suddenly.  He didn't suffer, he had a good life and thoroughly enjoyed himself.  I was thinking of him today and how I would show him the cars I would buy over the years and how he'd always tell me I got a real good deal and that I knew how to bargain.


----------



## Wilberforce (Feb 7, 2017)

That is how it should be Ruth and it is what I am hoping for.

My parents were incredibly lucky.

As they got older Dad would get Mum settled in bed, lock the doors, wind the clocks and join her.

 They were both over in Canada  and Mum got sick, chest infection which turned nasty so she had to stay an extra few weeks to get well which she did, Dad too of course.

 I went back with them when they finally flew home and stayed a week to get them settled back in.

Dad had to go into the hospital for a couple of tests so my Mum went to my sisters the day I flew home. I got a call just a few hours after I had got back to my house to say Mum had died in the night, clean out of the bkue.

I flew back, I cried with my Dad who told me not to cry for her, he said everything that was good in her life was behind her and hwta was ahead she didn't want. That comforted me very much.

I wanted to bring him back with me and he said he would after a few weeks as he had things to do.. he made a joke about being an International playboy I remember.

I flew home the day after my Mums funeral and to save money I went on stand by. I cheked in to the airline at 6 am after spending a night in a London hotel. I was stopped by the Pan Am clerk and showed to the VIP lounge , told there was a mssage from my sister and needed to contact her, they gave me a phone. My Dad had died in the night.

Just like in life, he tucked her in , did the few chores and joined her.

 I di dnot grieve, in fact I felt blessed, they went tgether, just as they had been all their lives, incredibly close, one without the other was inconceivable.

I am hoping this runs in the family.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 7, 2017)

My neighbor is a spry 91 year old who still does home maintenance and builds beautiful furniture.  He's very active in his parish church and with his extended family.   He amazes me daily.  I've known him since I was about 15 and he and his family moved in next door to my parents.  His favorite thing is to say, when he sees me doing something in my yard, is to say "You're getting to old to be doing that!  I'll come over and help you."  He is 21 years my senior.


----------



## Wilberforce (Feb 7, 2017)

That just reminded of a lady who belongs our seniors craft group. she 103 and still goes on all the trips etc and she still contributes to the center as a receptionist 1 morning a week.


----------



## Bajabob (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm also 87, and recently sold my car, which will not be replaced. My driving days are over. I'm the caregiver for my female domestic partner, so that keeps me busy. I'm into investing, which has served me well. I can't understand people who hate capitalism, which has a huge overlap with investing. 
I walk to the grocery, about 15 minutes each way. I walk along with my small chopping cart and inside is my folded-up pack for later carrying the surplus which doesn't fit into my cart. I do all our cooking, and am fairly good at that, at least in the vegetarian line of eats.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 19, 2017)

You are an inspiration Lon and I admire your courage, tenacity and ability to keep up with the times!


----------



## grapenutpudding (Aug 26, 2017)

I think it sounds like you have a great spirit which accounts for much I'm sure.


----------



## garyt1957 (Sep 12, 2017)

Wilberforce said:


> That is how it should be Ruth and it is what I am hoping for.
> 
> My parents were incredibly lucky.
> 
> ...



Very nice story. We should all be so lucky. It's amazing how many times one of a long married couple passes and the other passes right after.


----------



## Manatee (Sep 12, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> My Dad lived to be in his eighties and was very independent; owned his home, mowed his lawn, shoveled snow, gardened, did his grocery shopping every 2 to 3 days, went to the Y for exercise 3 times a week, went on fishing trips a few times a week and had retired when he was 60 I believe.  He came to all the family gatherings and sat at the head of the table. He helped anyone out who needed it financially what he could.   He thoroughly enjoyed his retirement.  He never spent any lengthy time in a hospital or nursing home.  One day he just passed suddenly.  He didn't suffer, he had a good life and thoroughly enjoyed himself.  I was thinking of him today and how I would show him the cars I would buy over the years and how he'd always tell me I got a real good deal and that I knew how to bargain.



I haven't shoveled snow since 1972, not going to do it now.


----------



## DaveA (Sep 13, 2017)

You've got the right idea, Manatee.  I'm with you.  My SIL, grandson and grand-daughter take care of it for me, but I enjoy watching.  LOL


----------

